# Is this true about raw eggs?



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

"Can I feed my dog eggs?
*Regardless of how many or where they are obtained, an egg should never be fed to a dog raw. Raw egg whites react with the vitamin, biotin, and prevents a dog from using it; in fact, feeding raw egg whites is the way scientists produce experimental biotin deficiencies in a laboratory. Secondly, the protein present in an egg (specifically in the white, or albumin, of the egg), is more readily digested when the egg is cooked. Cooking whole eggs provides the best possible protein available to a dog, and the egg yolk is a good source of fat. When using eggs to increase the value of protein in commercial foods for an adult dog, never add more than one egg to each pound of food or it will be wasted.*"


I fed my puppy a raw egg with the shell because I read it's good for her. Now I'm second guessing myself. Do you feed your dogs raw eggs?


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

Lauri and the Gang will explain that to you nicely I'm sure but NO it's not true.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Yes, I do. I thought I read somewhere (on this form, in fact!) that the vitamins and nutrients in the yolk act to counter balance the stuff found in the egg whites. For that reason, it's okay to feed a WHOLE raw egg but not really the white or the yolk on its own.

I'll have to go see if I can find the post...


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

http://www.rawdogranch.com/OtherIngredients.htm

Eggs - whole raw eggs are very good for dogs. They key here is the WHOLE egg - not just the whites. Egg whites alone can cause a biotin deficiency if fed in large amounts. But nature knew what she was doing when she created the wonderful egg. There is a large amount of Biotin in the yolks - more than enough to balance out the whites. THAT is why you feed it whole. You can also feed the shells. Some dogs will eat them - some won't.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1032963&page=2&fpart=1

Egg thread from not too long ago...


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok thank you! My friend sent that to me and I second guessed myself. I'd love everyone's input.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I was just about to post the thread by mspiker03 beat me to it! I think that thread will ease your mind.


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

THANK YOU for that link!


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

That's great, thanks everyone.


How often does everyone feed their dogs eggs? I'm doing the enhancing the commercial diet thing. So I've been giving her some good raw food with her kibble.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I do maybe one or two a week with their morning kibble. Today was egg day. I just mix the whole egg with crushed shell in their kibble. The pups love egg day!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I feed raw, maybe a raw egg every other day or so.


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Nope - my guys say to send all those 'harmful' eggs to them and they will safely dispose of them.









As everyone has said - fed WHOLE there is no issue with the Biotin.


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm glad Meesha likes the whole egg, including the shell!


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: RavenSophi Egg whites alone can cause a biotin deficiency *if fed in large amounts.*


I think the key is what I bolded above. I think the study that started the controversy to start with was done on monkeys who ate a MASSIVE amount of egg whites. I believe that even if we did just feed the whites that everything would be fine.

I would NOT feed the shells though unless you knew there was a need for extra calcium in the diet. 

For us raw feeders the amount of bone we feed already supplies an excess of calcium so I see no reason to feed the shells too. 

For enhancing kibbles, the kibble already has the correct amount of calcium and phos in the proper ratio and you shouldn't mess that up- only supplement the egg shells if you are giving boneless meat which needs extra calcium to balance. 

I feed each dog 5 eggs without shell per week.


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Thank you for telling me that.


----------



## OkieAmazon (Jun 14, 2005)

All of mine love their eggy-weggs. Boss likes to crack the shell and lick up all the insides, then when he gets through eating, grab the shell and take that to his crate for a slow, leisurely crunch! I give eggs a couple of times a week.


----------

